# Complex Imaginary videos



## Shima

Hi there,

Has anyone seen the power review video from the website below. I recommend you all to check the videos. They are free and very helpful to understand the material. My quetion is if any one ordered their practice books. I like to get one. They are kind of expensive. I like to at least hear from some one who already used the books. Thanks

http://www.compleximaginary.com/


----------



## Aerofrank

Shima said:


> Hi there,Has anyone seen the power review video from the website below. I recommend you all to check the videos. They are free and very helpful to understand the material. My quetion is if any one ordered their practice books. I like to get one. They are kind of expensive. I like to at least hear from some one who already used the books. Thanks
> 
> http://www.compleximaginary.com/


The Books are excellent. The problems presented in these practice text are similar to the problems, associated with the NCEES text booklet. They IMHO are a great source of review, and are geared to the Electrical Power PE exam. I ordered all 4 volumes, which gives me a total of 320 practice problems. The problems cover all of the NCEES guidelines (percentage of all subjects, Transmission, Motors, NEC ete), that you could expect on the PE exam. Complex Imaginary is also

developing a complete Electrical Power PE course manual, IMHO equal to other test material from other organizations.

I suggest you go to their website and read their explanation on why their material is geared to the Electrical Power. Although I've postponed taking the Power PE until April of 2012, I'm fully confident

that Complex Imaginary's material will successfully prepare me for the exam. Their website is www.compleximaginary.com. Good luck to everyone in October.

AeroFrank


----------



## Wildsoldier PE

Aerofrank said:


> Shima said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi there,Has anyone seen the power review video from the website below. I recommend you all to check the videos. They are free and very helpful to understand the material. My quetion is if any one ordered their practice books. I like to get one. They are kind of expensive. I like to at least hear from some one who already used the books. Thanks
> 
> http://www.compleximaginary.com/
> 
> 
> 
> The Books are excellent. The problems presented in these practice text are similar to the problems, associated with the NCEES text booklet. They IMHO are a great source of review, and are geared to the Electrical Power PE exam. I ordered all 4 volumes, which gives me a total of 320 practice problems. The problems cover all of the NCEES guidelines (percentage of all subjects, Transmission, Motors, NEC ete), that you could expect on the PE exam. Complex Imaginary is also
> 
> developing a complete Electrical Power PE course manual, IMHO equal to other test material from other organizations.
> 
> I suggest you go to their website and read their explanation on why their material is geared to the Electrical Power. Although I've postponed taking the Power PE until April of 2012, I'm fully confident
> 
> that Complex Imaginary's material will successfully prepare me for the exam. Their website is www.compleximaginary.com. Good luck to everyone in October.
> 
> AeroFrank
Click to expand...


I order the 4 volumes on Saturday. I looked at the sample problems and convinced me that they are pretty similar to the actual PE power exam. As Aerofrank said that gives 320 working problems similar to the PE exam. I hope that the PE worth all the money I have spend.


----------



## Complex Imaginary

We understand that our material can seem expensive, especially as the economy is so rough right now. We genuinely try to make it as cost effective as possible, while still being able to remain in business.

In order to offer our material at the absolute lowest cost, we've begun a promotion based on this thread's concern over our prices. If you enter "ENGBOARD" (without the quote marks) in the coupon section at checkout, you'll get 15% off an order of 2 or more books. This promotion will only last until the October 2011 test date.

Wildsoldier - I've gone ahead and refunded you the discount amount, so you won't be left out of the promotion.

We're doing our best to give the engineering community the best prep possible. Comments and criticisms of our material on this thread will be reviewed and we'll do everything we can to make the improvements communicated to us here.

Thank you so much for the help and input everybody.

Josh

Complex Imaginary

PS - We've got a new video (free on YouTube) coming out this week on the Open Delta, and we're working on some video topics requested by a couple of the engineers on this board.


----------



## snerts50

Complex Imaginary said:


> We understand that our material can seem expensive, especially as the economy is so rough right now. We genuinely try to make it as cost effective as possible, while still being able to remain in business.
> In order to offer our material at the absolute lowest cost, we've begun a promotion based on this thread's concern over our prices. If you enter "ENGBOARD" (without the quote marks) in the coupon section at checkout, you'll get 15% off an order of 2 or more books. This promotion will only last until the October 2011 test date.
> 
> Wildsoldier - I've gone ahead and refunded you the discount amount, so you won't be left out of the promotion.
> 
> We're doing our best to give the engineering community the best prep possible. Comments and criticisms of our material on this thread will be reviewed and we'll do everything we can to make the improvements communicated to us here.
> 
> Thank you so much for the help and input everybody.
> 
> Josh
> 
> Complex Imaginary
> 
> PS - We've got a new video (free on YouTube) coming out this week on the Open Delta, and we're working on some video topics requested by a couple of the engineers on this board.


I have been looking for more practice problems, I can't get enough of them.

I have gone ahead and purchased two volumes myself, and might purchase the other 2 once I work my way through them.

I heard that Kaplan might not be relevent to the PE exam (too complicated to be similar) and while Camarra had some good problems, there were a lot that I found to be useless or too simple. I'm hoping these are similar to the NCEES practice exam.

Also love the videos.

I feel like time is flying until October...but this website is so useful.


----------



## snerts50

oh and thanks for the discount, that was pretty cool


----------



## Wildsoldier PE

snerts50 said:


> oh and thanks for the discount, that was pretty cool



Josh,

Thanks for the discount. I received the discount confirmation at my email!


----------



## Mahmoud

Complex Imaginary said:


> We understand that our material can seem expensive, especially as the economy is so rough right now. We genuinely try to make it as cost effective as possible, while still being able to remain in business.
> In order to offer our material at the absolute lowest cost, we've begun a promotion based on this thread's concern over our prices. If you enter "ENGBOARD" (without the quote marks) in the coupon section at checkout, you'll get 15% off an order of 2 or more books. This promotion will only last until the October 2011 test date.
> 
> Wildsoldier - I've gone ahead and refunded you the discount amount, so you won't be left out of the promotion.
> 
> We're doing our best to give the engineering community the best prep possible. Comments and criticisms of our material on this thread will be reviewed and we'll do everything we can to make the improvements communicated to us here.
> 
> Thank you so much for the help and input everybody.
> 
> Josh
> 
> Complex Imaginary
> 
> PS - We've got a new video (free on YouTube) coming out this week on the Open Delta, and we're working on some video topics requested by a couple of the engineers on this board.


Josh, I also have made an order on your website, can I get the 15% off as well?, your book seems to be very helpful looking forward to receive the 2 books to start practicing for the test . Thanks


----------



## knight1fox3

snerts50 said:


> I heard that Kaplan might not be relevent to the PE exam (too complicated to be similar)


The Kaplan _content_ is relevant to the Power PE exam but the _format_ of the questions does not follow that of NCEES. And the questions are much more in-depth. Kaplan would be a good resource if it wasn't riddled with errors. It probably does more harm than good in that respect.


----------



## snerts50

knight1fox3 said:


> snerts50 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I heard that Kaplan might not be relevent to the PE exam (too complicated to be similar)
> 
> 
> 
> The Kaplan _content_ is relevant to the Power PE exam but the _format_ of the questions does not follow that of NCEES. And the questions are much more in-depth. Kaplan would be a good resource if it wasn't riddled with errors. It probably does more harm than good in that respect.
Click to expand...

I agree, and that was what I meant to say. I should have been more clear. But I didnt know about the errors part. Nothing more confusing than practice problems with errors.

Thanks for that.


----------



## Complex Imaginary

Mahmoud said:


> Complex Imaginary said:
> 
> 
> 
> We understand that our material can seem expensive, especially as the economy is so rough right now. We genuinely try to make it as cost effective as possible, while still being able to remain in business.
> In order to offer our material at the absolute lowest cost, we've begun a promotion based on this thread's concern over our prices. If you enter "ENGBOARD" (without the quote marks) in the coupon section at checkout, you'll get 15% off an order of 2 or more books. This promotion will only last until the October 2011 test date.
> 
> Wildsoldier - I've gone ahead and refunded you the discount amount, so you won't be left out of the promotion.
> 
> We're doing our best to give the engineering community the best prep possible. Comments and criticisms of our material on this thread will be reviewed and we'll do everything we can to make the improvements communicated to us here.
> 
> Thank you so much for the help and input everybody.
> 
> Josh
> 
> Complex Imaginary
> 
> PS - We've got a new video (free on YouTube) coming out this week on the Open Delta, and we're working on some video topics requested by a couple of the engineers on this board.
> 
> 
> 
> Josh, I also have made an order on your website, can I get the 15% off as well?, your book seems to be very helpful looking forward to receive the 2 books to start practicing for the test . Thanks
Click to expand...

Certainly. Your order literally came in as I was creating the discount, so we just missed it by a minute. Check you email inbox, you should have gotten word from Paypal with the refund info.

Take care Mahmoud, I hope the exam goes well for you.

Josh


----------



## Wildsoldier PE

I was wondering if material like the tests from Complex imaginary or NCEES sample test can be used as a Reference material during the actual PE exam.


----------



## willsee

Wildsoldier said:


> I was wondering if material like the tests from Complex imaginary or NCEES sample test can be used as a Reference material during the actual PE exam.


Not in Illinois


----------



## Wildsoldier PE

willsee said:


> Wildsoldier said:
> 
> 
> 
> I was wondering if material like the tests from Complex imaginary or NCEES sample test can be used as a Reference material during the actual PE exam.
> 
> 
> 
> Not in Illinois
Click to expand...


I called NCEES and they allow the NCEES sample exam as a reference in the exam room in KY. She said it can be any reference as long it comply with the reference policy.


----------



## snerts50

Wildsoldier said:


> willsee said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wildsoldier said:
> 
> 
> 
> I was wondering if material like the tests from Complex imaginary or NCEES sample test can be used as a Reference material during the actual PE exam.
> 
> 
> 
> Not in Illinois
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I called NCEES and they allow the NCEES sample exam as a reference in the exam room in KY. She said it can be any reference as long it comply with the reference policy.
Click to expand...

I received my information for MA last week and nothing mentioned restriction of practice test material. And to think of it, a former co-worker brought it in during his test and used it.

I planned on creating a PDF document of each question with a load of notes, from here, and my own thoughts, and re-printing it.


----------



## willsee

Illinois AFAIK is the only state that doesn't allow it.


----------



## Shima

snerts50 said:


> Wildsoldier said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> willsee said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wildsoldier said:
> 
> 
> 
> I was wondering if material like the tests from Complex imaginary or NCEES sample test can be used as a Reference material during the actual PE exam.
> 
> 
> 
> Not in Illinois
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I called NCEES and they allow the NCEES sample exam as a reference in the exam room in KY. She said it can be any reference as long it comply with the reference policy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I received my information for MA last week and nothing mentioned restriction of practice test material. And to think of it, a former co-worker brought it in during his test and used it.
> 
> I planned on creating a PDF document of each question with a load of notes, from here, and my own thoughts, and re-printing it.
Click to expand...

Hi everone, I was gone for few days and just got back. I am very impress with all the responds I have got. It is great. Thank you so much all of you and thank you imagery complex for the helpfull videos and the discount for the books. I will order some of your books tonight. I hope they help me pass the exam.


----------



## xd-data-ii

Complex Imaginary said:


> We understand that our material can seem expensive, especially as the economy is so rough right now. We genuinely try to make it as cost effective as possible, while still being able to remain in business.
> In order to offer our material at the absolute lowest cost, we've begun a promotion based on this thread's concern over our prices. If you enter "ENGBOARD" (without the quote marks) in the coupon section at checkout, you'll get 15% off an order of 2 or more books. This promotion will only last until the October 2011 test date.
> 
> Wildsoldier - I've gone ahead and refunded you the discount amount, so you won't be left out of the promotion.
> 
> We're doing our best to give the engineering community the best prep possible. Comments and criticisms of our material on this thread will be reviewed and we'll do everything we can to make the improvements communicated to us here.
> 
> Thank you so much for the help and input everybody.
> 
> Josh
> 
> Complex Imaginary
> 
> PS - We've got a new video (free on YouTube) coming out this week on the Open Delta, and we're working on some video topics requested by a couple of the engineers on this board.


Why didnt you offer this or respond to the request of this months ago when it was first brought up and you first mentioned the sample exams you offered?

Its too late now to be offering it - for those originally interested.

There was no backup or opinions on it at the time (July) - would have been good to get people buying it then by offering a much better discount then and at this stage had a good lot of testimonials from people who bought them and therefore selling more through recommendations for the Oct 2011 exam. The recommendation above is the only one ive seen.

As I saw it then they were far too expensive - $50 each + plus tax + plus shipping!! Then the website changed to them not being available at all for a while - which made me think that they were not even completed or a proper offering yet. Then i had to go elsewhere for study material.

Im just saying is all. Great videos though.

Good luck though with the future exam cycles.

May order two books though - anyone recommend any particular two of the four?


----------



## Complex Imaginary

xd-data-ii said:


> Why didnt you offer this or respond to the request of this months ago when it was first brought up and you first mentioned the sample exams you offered?Its too late now to be offering it - for those originally interested.
> 
> There was no backup or opinions on it at the time (July) - would have been good to get people buying it then by offering a much better discount then and at this stage had a good lot of testimonials from people who bought them and therefore selling more through recommendations for the Oct 2011 exam. The recommendation above is the only one ive seen.
> 
> As I saw it then they were far too expensive - $50 each + plus tax + plus shipping!! Then the website changed to them not being available at all for a while - which made me think that they were not even completed or a proper offering yet. Then i had to go elsewhere for study material.
> 
> Im just saying is all. Great videos though.
> 
> Good luck though with the future exam cycles.
> 
> May order two books though - anyone recommend any particular two of the four?


Okay, I respect your concerns, so I will do my best to provide honest answers to your questions/objections:

1. Why didn't we lower the price when one, single person had said that he/she didn't like it? Because - honestly - I have to try to make a living. I left my job and incurred huge financial risk to create and provide this material to the engineering community. I need to be able to pay bills ... seriously. I believe we've been asking a fair price for the quality of product we provide. After multiple concerns were voiced about the price we lowered it immediately to accommodate the market. Further, I don't believe it's too late to be offering the promotion we've offered. Neither do the people who've ordered our tests under this promotion. You are, by all means, entitled to your opinion though, and if it is too late for you, then it is too late - I completely respect that. I hope the study material you have purchased will help you come test time. I wish you the best and hope you pass.

2. It might have been good to offer an original, discount promotion. Yes, it _might have_ been good. We have to make business decisions based on the information we have available at the time, and we've done our best to give the community the best study material at the best possible prices. We're are doing our best to respond to the market, and proper responses require data collection and time. A criticism of our marketing strategy, though, has no reflection on the quality of material we provide.

3. The books are far too expensive. If you haven't seen the quality, I don't understand how you can make an informed assertion about their value. But, you could be right, it may be too expensive. I don't believe it is. Insinuating that somehow you've been mistreated by a company that you've literally had no interaction with is hard for me to address. I can't give quality customer service to someone who isn't a customer. But, once again, you are completely entitled to the expression of your opinion. In the end, I'm glad to hear that you were able to find study material for the exam that met your price-point.

4. I genuinely appreciate the compliment about our videos. We felt it would be worth while to provide totally free study topics to the EE community. We've taken hours and hours to research and create the videos, trying to give something of genuine value for free. We're continuing to work on topic requests we've received from those studying for the PE. More are on the way. We've been so thankful hearing that the videos are helping people.

In the end, all I can say is that we are trying to provide great study material for those studying for the PE. We are not in business to rip anyone off. We are obsessed with treating our customers fairly. We've actually had the opportunity to demonstrate this obsession with fairness to those who have purchased our material. But good customer service is only apparent to ... well, our customers. We're not perfect, but we are certainly fair. And as I've now said multiple times: I'm glad to hear you got study material that you like and I hope you do great on the PE. I'm sure you'll knock 'em dead come exam time.

All the best.

Josh

Complex Imaginary


----------



## Wildsoldier PE

Complex Imaginary said:


> xd-data-ii said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why didnt you offer this or respond to the request of this months ago when it was first brought up and you first mentioned the sample exams you offered?Its too late now to be offering it - for those originally interested.
> 
> There was no backup or opinions on it at the time (July) - would have been good to get people buying it then by offering a much better discount then and at this stage had a good lot of testimonials from people who bought them and therefore selling more through recommendations for the Oct 2011 exam. The recommendation above is the only one ive seen.
> 
> As I saw it then they were far too expensive - $50 each + plus tax + plus shipping!! Then the website changed to them not being available at all for a while - which made me think that they were not even completed or a proper offering yet. Then i had to go elsewhere for study material.
> 
> Im just saying is all. Great videos though.
> 
> Good luck though with the future exam cycles.
> 
> May order two books though - anyone recommend any particular two of the four?
> 
> 
> 
> Okay, I respect your concerns, so I will do my best to provide honest answers to your questions/objections:
> 
> 1. Why didn't we lower the price when one, single person had said that he/she didn't like it? Because - honestly - I have to try to make a living. I left my job and incurred huge financial risk to create and provide this material to the engineering community. I need to be able to pay bills ... seriously. I believe we've been asking a fair price for the quality of product we provide. After multiple concerns were voiced about the price we lowered it immediately to accommodate the market. Further, I don't believe it's too late to be offering the promotion we've offered. Neither do the people who've ordered our tests under this promotion. You are, by all means, entitled to your opinion though, and if it is too late for you, then it is too late - I completely respect that. I hope the study material you have purchased will help you come test time. I wish you the best and hope you pass.
> 
> 2. It might have been good to offer an original, discount promotion. Yes, it _might have_ been good. We have to make business decisions based on the information we have available at the time, and we've done our best to give the community the best study material at the best possible prices. We're are doing our best to respond to the market, and proper responses require data collection and time. A criticism of our marketing strategy, though, has no reflection on the quality of material we provide.
> 
> 3. The books are far too expensive. If you haven't seen the quality, I don't understand how you can make an informed assertion about their value. But, you could be right, it may be too expensive. I don't believe it is. Insinuating that somehow you've been mistreated by a company that you've literally had no interaction with is hard for me to address. I can't give quality customer service to someone who isn't a customer. But, once again, you are completely entitled to the expression of your opinion. In the end, I'm glad to hear that you were able to find study material for the exam that met your price-point.
> 
> 4. I genuinely appreciate the compliment about our videos. We felt it would be worth while to provide totally free study topics to the EE community. We've taken hours and hours to research and create the videos, trying to give something of genuine value for free. We're continuing to work on topic requests we've received from those studying for the PE. More are on the way. We've been so thankful hearing that the videos are helping people.
> 
> In the end, all I can say is that we are trying to provide great study material for those studying for the PE. We are not in business to rip anyone off. We are obsessed with treating our customers fairly. We've actually had the opportunity to demonstrate this obsession with fairness to those who have purchased our material. But good customer service is only apparent to ... well, our customers. We're not perfect, but we are certainly fair. And as I've now said multiple times: I'm glad to hear you got study material that you like and I hope you do great on the PE. I'm sure you'll knock 'em dead come exam time.
> 
> All the best.
> 
> Josh
> 
> Complex Imaginary
Click to expand...


xd-data-ii

Josh is right. You still haven't bought the materials yet. You still can benefit from the discount. I bought the 4 practice test. I received them on Friday. But i still haven't start using them. So you still on time "I guess" i don't know how busy you are or i don't know how much time you want to spend in this test preparation but sometimes sacrifices has to be made. I'm dedicating all the time that i can to be prepared sacrificing my social life, etc. for few days because i know that if i pass i don't have to deal with this again. The books that complex imaginary have are of a good quality as he said. Is *NOT* something handwritten and stapled and that's it. Also I'm pretty sure that if you have questions Josh will answer them for you that will also help you and Josh regarding the materials that's needs to be better covered and explained better for his new PE manual in "progress". I'm pretty sure that Josh is taking the time to prepare a very good PE manual to help the EE community.


----------



## xd-data-ii

Josh,

I appreciate the detailed reply. thanks. Didnt mean it as any attack or to be taken so personally.

I was just trying to get my study and everything sorted early - not last minute preparation in September and October. But it seems that others seem to feel this is the time they really get started. I am just about at the end of my studying for the exam leaving a few weeks for review of the material again. That is why I was asking in july if there would be discounts and an early chance to help build a good fan base to get more exposure and recommendations and therefore sales as these months came up. I understand it as a different business decision. I just needed my study material earlier and then your site removed the books from being offered for a while when i actually did go to buy them.

Anyway, that is no big deal and I am not trying to cause problems. It will all just hopefully serve you well for the future april/october exams sessions as a good recommendation base builds.

And hopefully us October exam takers wont need to think about that.

I do wish you all the best with it and it really is something that is absolutely needed for the Power PE exam preparation.

Apologies again.


----------



## Complex Imaginary

xd-data-ii said:


> Josh,
> I appreciate the detailed reply. thanks. Didnt mean it as any attack or to be taken so personally.
> 
> I was just trying to get my study and everything sorted early - not last minute preparation in September and October. But it seems that others seem to feel this is the time they really get started. I am just about at the end of my studying for the exam leaving a few weeks for review of the material again. That is why I was asking in july if there would be discounts and an early chance to help build a good fan base to get more exposure and recommendations as these months came up. I just needed my study material earlier and then your site removed the books from being offered for a while when i actually did go to buy them.
> 
> Anyway, that is no big deal and I am not trying to cause problems. It will all just hopefully serve you well for the future april/october exams sessions as a good recommendation base builds.
> 
> And hopefully us October exam takers wont need to think about that.
> 
> I do wish you all the best with it and it really is something that is absolutely needed for the Power PE exam preparation.
> 
> Apologies again.


No apologies necessary. I know it's nothing personal, and I didn't consider it an attack at all. You had your concerns, and we talked about it. That's exactly what these forums are for. I call this a conversation: no animosity at all. I appreciate the interaction - seriously, thanks. I've read your other posts and I consider you a good and valuable member of this board; I'd hope that if you had a concern we could talk about it ... and we did. And just like you said: "no big deal".

And like I've said: knock 'em dead in October!

Josh

Complex Imaginary


----------



## nmh0408

Hi Josh

What's the difference between the four books you currently have listed on your web site? Are three and four an update for one and two?


----------



## stinkycheese

nmh- the four books are independent. 3&amp;4 aren't just updated versions.


----------



## badwill

Complex Imaginary said:


> QUOTE (xd-data-ii @ Sep 18 2011, 01:47 PM) &lt;{POST_SNAPBACK}&gt;
> Why didnt you offer this or respond to the request of this months ago when it was first brought up and you first mentioned the sample exams you offered?Its too late now to be offering it - for those originally interested.
> 
> There was no backup or opinions on it at the time (July) - would have been good to get people buying it then by offering a much better discount then and at this stage had a good lot of testimonials from people who bought them and therefore selling more through recommendations for the Oct 2011 exam. The recommendation above is the only one ive seen.
> 
> As I saw it then they were far too expensive - $50 each + plus tax + plus shipping!! Then the website changed to them not being available at all for a while - which made me think that they were not even completed or a proper offering yet. Then i had to go elsewhere for study material.
> 
> Im just saying is all. Great videos though.
> 
> Good luck though with the future exam cycles.
> 
> May order two books though - anyone recommend any particular two of the four?
> Okay, I respect your concerns, so I will do my best to provide honest answers to your questions/objections:
> 
> 1. Why didn't we lower the price when one, single person had said that he/she didn't like it? Because - honestly - I have to try to make a living. I left my job and incurred huge financial risk to create and provide this material to the engineering community. I need to be able to pay bills ... seriously. I believe we've been asking a fair price for the quality of product we provide. After multiple concerns were voiced about the price we lowered it immediately to accommodate the market. Further, I don't believe it's too late to be offering the promotion we've offered. Neither do the people who've ordered our tests under this promotion. You are, by all means, entitled to your opinion though, and if it is too late for you, then it is too late - I completely respect that. I hope the study material you have purchased will help you come test time. I wish you the best and hope you pass.
> 
> 2. It might have been good to offer an original, discount promotion. Yes, it _might have_ been good. We have to make business decisions based on the information we have available at the time, and we've done our best to give the community the best study material at the best possible prices. We're are doing our best to respond to the market, and proper responses require data collection and time. A criticism of our marketing strategy, though, has no reflection on the quality of material we provide.
> 
> 3. The books are far too expensive. If you haven't seen the quality, I don't understand how you can make an informed assertion about their value. But, you could be right, it may be too expensive. I don't believe it is. Insinuating that somehow you've been mistreated by a company that you've literally had no interaction with is hard for me to address. I can't give quality customer service to someone who isn't a customer. But, once again, you are completely entitled to the expression of your opinion. In the end, I'm glad to hear that you were able to find study material for the exam that met your price-point.
> 
> 4. I genuinely appreciate the compliment about our videos. We felt it would be worth while to provide totally free study topics to the EE community. We've taken hours and hours to research and create the videos, trying to give something of genuine value for free. We're continuing to work on topic requests we've received from those studying for the PE. More are on the way. We've been so thankful hearing that the videos are helping people.
> 
> In the end, all I can say is that we are trying to provide great study material for those studying for the PE. We are not in business to rip anyone off. We are obsessed with treating our customers fairly. We've actually had the opportunity to demonstrate this obsession with fairness to those who have purchased our material. But good customer service is only apparent to ... well, our customers. We're not perfect, but we are certainly fair. And as I've now said multiple times: I'm glad to hear you got study material that you like and I hope you do great on the PE. I'm sure you'll knock 'em dead come exam time.
> 
> All the best.
> 
> Josh
> 
> Complex Imaginary


Josh: Do you have any coupons for the April 2013 exam? My e-mail is [email protected]. Shoot me a code and I'll buy the 4 book set tomorrow. Thanks and good luck!


----------



## mlara76

The CI Videos were great! Short but very informative! After reviewing the videos, I did a quick scan of the NCEES practice problems and was able to identify and solve several problems with ease.


----------



## gdamaniac

Josh,

I am taking the PE Power Exam in April 2014, and I would like to buy the 4 book set as soon as possible. Is there any coupon code that I can use? Thanks for your help. Email me at [email protected]


----------



## GinaB

Is there a coupon code for the books? Also any new video's coming out?


----------



## Wildsoldier PE

I havent seen Josh posting in a while...was wondering is he still visit this place


----------



## jdscottPE

I just bought the four volume set. Couldn't find a coupon code.

I recommend the tests. I worked two of them on Saturday. The problems are much like the ncees which I have worked already.

The NEC questions seem to be industry relevant. I am tabbing and highlighting my code book more and more as I go through the exams.

I think I will work textbook problems on weeknights and exam style problems on Saturdays.


----------



## Kovz

I am just finishing my second pass of the 4 volumes of CI. I think they are much easier than the NCEES Sample Problems. But I've only done the sample exam once. Maybe I will feel more confident the second time around, just as I have been feeling very confident on the second pass of CI.

I watched all the videos and thought they were educational and helpful. I'm going to watch them all again and maybe digest some more info from them.


----------



## KatyLied P.E.

The C&amp;I test books along with the NEC drill book were an important part of me preparing for and passing the April 2014 PE. I worked about 30% of the NEC drill problems and don't think I missed any of those test problems. The C&amp;I practice test problems are somewhat easier than the NCEES but, IMHO, were comparable to actual PE problems. Their YouTube videos were also very helpful.


----------



## MyBeardAndMe

Just did my first sample morning exam in CI. Finished in 3 hours 40 minutes. Got 34/40 just using Camara book. I missed 4 easy ones too.

I hope they are similar in difficulty to the P.E.

I made educated guesses on a good number of the questions just by eliminating answers.

I watched CI's youtube videos a long time ago. They are helpful.


----------



## electricalPickles PE

MyBeardAndMe said:


> Just did my first sample morning exam in CI. Finished in 3 hours 40 minutes. Got 34/40 just using Camara book. I missed 4 easy ones too.
> 
> I hope they are similar in difficulty to the P.E.
> 
> I made educated guesses on a good number of the questions just by eliminating answers.
> 
> I watched CI's youtube videos a long time ago. They are helpful.




I think that the CI tests are definitely a bit easier. Have you done hte NCEES practice? I felt that it was quite a bit harder.


----------



## Ken PE 3.1

The CI books are definitely easier, however, they cover the topics you will find on the test. As you go through the sample exam, tab the daylights out of your resources. Then on test day, you will appreciate the practice exams that much more. Good luck!


----------



## MyBeardAndMe

electricalPickles said:


> I think that the CI tests are definitely a bit easier. Have you done hte NCEES practice? I felt that it was quite a bit harder.




I did the NCEES Morning Session earlier this week. Finished with in 3 hours and got 80% right. I did think it was more difficult than the CI exams.

Are the PE afternoon questions generally more difficult than the morning questions?


----------



## Kovz

MyBeardAndMe said:


> electricalPickles said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think that the CI tests are definitely a bit easier. Have you done hte NCEES practice? I felt that it was quite a bit harder.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I did the NCEES Morning Session earlier this week. Finished with in 3 hours and got 80% right. I did think it was more difficult than the CI exams.
> 
> Are the PE afternoon questions generally more difficult than the morning questions?
Click to expand...



Some people have posted on here saying one half is more difficult than the other. Some have said morning was harder, some said afternoon was harder. The electrical doesn't have a "Breadth and Depth" morning and afternoon sections like some of the other disciplines. Either way, it sounds like one half will be more challenging than the other.

I personally felt the afternoon section of the NCEES practice exam was harder than the morning section. Who knows what the actual test will be like in April.


----------



## knight1fox3

I doubt there are any definitive metrics on this. What one person could consider difficult, another might have very little trouble on and vice versa. I'd say it really depends on one's level of preparation overall. If one doesn't study all areas, and one of those topics pop up in either the morning or afternoon, that could then suggest a higher level of difficulty for that particular test-taker.

I suppose one could argue whether the morning or afternoon section has more/less theory-based problems versus the core concept number-crunching type.


----------



## Ken PE 3.1

Seems to me that the October exam was revamped from past tests. Just my 2 cents.


----------

